# "Inserted Links"



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Despite the fact I have both boxes checked NO, for some strange reason I am seeing these links in my signature section. Nowhere else. Not sure if anyone else sees it but in my signature I see the first HR34 as a link.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I don't see your signature or avatar. I'm just blocking these.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I see both HR34s as text only. No link for either.


(and I don't even know what an HR34 is)


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I see HR34 in a post underlined with a link at random times - it's not consistent.

Right now the signature in Post 1 has a link for HR34 (pointing to Amazon), but after saving this reply, I don't see a link on the three instances of HR34...
it's just random.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

No HR34 links for me. Firefox 12 with Adblock Plus if that makes any difference.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

yeah, AdBlock Plus is very useful plugin ! :righton:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Just a friendly reminder that if you are using ad blockers you are not helping the site. Ads are a major source of revenue to keep our doors open. 

That is all.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Chris Blount said:


> Just a friendly reminder that if you are using ad blockers you are not helping the site. Ads are a major source of revenue to keep our doors open.
> 
> That is all.


Gee, and I thought you had an answer why the first HR34 text in my sig is a link when I'm not supposed to be seeing "inserted links."


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Drew2k said:


> I see HR34 in a post underlined with a link at random times - it's not consistent.
> 
> Right now the signature in Post 1 has a link for HR34 (pointing to Amazon), but after saving this reply, I don't see a link on the three instances of HR34...
> it's just random.


 I never see links in any texts. My sig is the first time I am seeing them (since I disabled links in UserCP months ago). I just changed the sig yesterday and that was when the link showed up.

I never use ad blockers.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I'm not seeing it in your signature ...
Is the link via viglink.com?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

James Long said:


> I'm not seeing it in your signature ...
> Is the link via viglink.com?


In TBlazer07's posts #1 and #8 his HR34 L/R signature appears as a link but not in post #9. When you place the arrow on the link it says "Link added by VigLink". Clicking on the link brings you to Amazon as Drew2k posted.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

James Long said:


> I'm not seeing it in your signature ...
> Is the link via viglink.com?


 Yes, and it's the only place on the entire forum that I have NOTICED this (not saying I may have missed other links) and there is NO LINK in this message after posting it yet all my others have the link .... weird :


----------

